# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  чемпионат мира по ипо-фх 2009г. во франции.

## Tatjana

Официальный сайт Чемпионата Мира http://chienplus.com/fci2009/
Вчера на заседании правления Координационного центра Эстонии по обучению собак была утверждена команда Эстонии в составе двух спортсменов, капитана и тренера, кто в марте поедет на Чемпионат мира во Францию.
Спортсмены: Любовь Смирнова с ризеншнауцером Five Fate Lord of the Rings и Игорь Сухалет с немецкой овчаркой Unerschrocken Wimba.
Тренер: Татьяна Чернякова.
Капитан: Ану Киви.

----------


## Tatjana

есть ли какие-нибудь сведения, кто едет из россии?

----------


## Tatjana

До поезди осталось несколько дней. Мы едем без тренинга... в никуда. :Ac:  Она надежда: Вимба никогда не заваливала след....

----------


## Немка

> До поезди осталось несколько дней. Мы едем без тренинга... в никуда.


Почему без тренинга?? :Ai:  :Ai:  :Ai:

----------


## Алена

> Почему без тренинга??


 Потому, что снег еще в Эстонии стоит, наверное... как и у нас, и перспектив в ближайшие две недели -никаких..
Кстати, Таня, а почему эстонских участников нет в списках? На официальном сайте пусто  :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

Алена, почему нет в списке - не знаю.
Мы должны были выехать сегодня вечером, но у меня совсем не задался день, просто катаклизм!!!! Из суеверия перенесла старт на завтра. Рано утром выезжаем. Всем: не скучать, и просьба, поддержите форум во время моего отсутствия. :Aa: 
Смс-ками буду скидывать инфо Юле, а она сюда.

----------


## Алена

> Рано утром выезжаем. Всем: не скучать, и просьба, поддержите форум во время моего отсутствия.
> Смс-ками буду скидывать инфо Юле, а она сюда.


 Удачи вам на стартах!! Все у вас получится!!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Татьяна и Игорь стартовали сегодня, в понедельник, ранним утром.
В 16.40 пришло сообщение от Тани:
"У нас все в порядке. Подъехали к Польше. Погода хорошая +8, дороги - нормуль! Всем привет!"

----------


## Tatjana K

Удачи и только удачи!!!! Виктория с вами!!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Новая информация о поездке!
В 9 утра они находились недалеко от границы Польши с Германией. В Польше, ночью, были остановлены полицией, потому что у машины не работала фара - перегорела лампа... Поставить запасную по техническим причинам не получилось. Чтобы им в таком виде разрешили ехать дальше, Таня задобрила стража порядка 30 евро. На что получила 10 евро сдачи и бесплатную помощь полицейского, который собственноручно, битый час, менял лампу. Поменял.
уж не знаю чем она его так покорила...  :Ap: 
Ночью, пока Таня спала, за рулем был Игорь. Теперь поменялись. 
Потом мне сообщили что телефон садится а автомобильной зарядки нет. Как найдут заправку с розеткой - будет новый отчет.  :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

Ай да Таня  :Ag:   :Ap:  Держим за них кулачки  :Ab:   :Ad:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ну наконец-то добрались! Полтора часа назад вселились в гостиницу!

По словам Тани, Германию они пролетели на одном дыхании и около пяти вечера въехали во Францию. И начался лингвистический шок... 
Поиски указателей и объяснителей на английском прошли впустую, а их запас французских слов ограничивался фразами из фильма "Три мушкетера". 
Очень сложно проходила оплата за автобан. По крайней мере первые два раза: сначала разбирались с автоматом, пытаясь понять по французски, как через него платить, а на следующем вспоминали, как это у них прошлый раз получилось.  :Ag: 
Почему-то долго плутали в городке, в трех домах, пытаясь отыскать место жительства.

Погода на месте +11, днем было солнечно, земля влажная. Завтра будет возможность потренироваться. Многие из участников живут на месте уже пару недель и ежедневно готовятся. Как сказала Татьяна: "Это ж надо иметь столько наглости: выбраться из сугробов, куда-то приехать и на следующий день идти соревноваться. Кошмар!".

(А Эстонию уже неделю заваливает мокрым снегом, и прогноз неутешительный - такая благодать не покинет нас до конца апреля)
Вот. Это сегодня утром в саду. :)

----------


## Nubira

Ух ты какие снегири!! Катя, когда у них старт? Передавайте им привет, мы за них болеем!  :As:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Наконец-то я добралась до компа... итак,
самая главная новость: прошла жеребьевка. По ее результатам Игорь и Вимба идут ЗАВТРА ПОД НОМЕРОМ ОДИН!!!  :Ai:  Старт в 9.45. !!! Идет с двумя очень сильными спортсменами. Таня не уточнила с кем.
Люба попала во вторую тройку. Второй след у обоих в пятницу, в той же очередности.
Так что хуже не придумаешь... Таня в трансе, но старается держать себя в руках, создавать состояние уверенности у спортсменов.

Утром и днем сделали по два следа. Первый разминочный, простой, недлинный, но с острыми углами и с получасовой выдержкой. Вимба отработала без существенных замечаний. Со вторым вышло хуже...
Прошла информация от организаторов что поверхностью выбрана пашня с прошлогодней стерней и молодые посадки капусты. Так вот второй след они и  проложили 2 часовой давности, со сменой поверхности, с переходом с пашни на ростки капусты. Вимба вышла на капусту, стала тормозить, и встала... !!! Это собака, которая никогда за всю историю своей работы не вставала на следе и этот след не теряла! Потом она кое-как дошла до вещи и на этом Таня с Игорем решили работу закончить, отказавшись от дальнейшей проработки. И вот теперь, после такого опыта собака завтра стартует...
Видимо с капустой у всех были проблеммы, тк. в конце дня организаторы объявили что на полях с капустой след прокладываться не будет. Следует добавить что во Франции уже сейчас во всю удобряют и распахивают поля. Участников об этом предупредили и сказали что в случае если по проложенным следам пройдет трактор - их будут перекладывать...

У Любы пес идет с большим интузиазмом, из-за этого возможны технические огрехи. Будем надеятся что на этом энтузиазме он пройдет от начала до конца.
Чемпион прошлого года идет где-то в конце. Вобщем с жеребьевкой очень ему повезло.

Насчет организации проведения - сплошной негатив. Татьяна говорит, такой бездарной организации она нигде не встречала. Бывалые участники тоже все в шоке. Самая большая проблемма: организаторы не придерживаются расписания. И меняют его постоянно. Сегодня все происходило с 1,5 часовой задержкой, не известно было что пойдет следующим этапом и т.д. Вобщем капитаны команд на стреме, в погоне за информацией.

Бытовые условия также оставляют желать лучшего. Начиная от места проживания и заканчивая антуражем мероприятий. Везде какая-то разруха. Так открытие и жеребьевка начались с часовым опозданием, на перестраиваемой спортивной площадке какого-то лицея, в окружении тракторов и бульдозеров. Народ стоял разбившись по командам, с собаками...  :0174:  Вобщем у Тани шок перешел в хроническую стадию.
Для снятия оного решили устроить междусобойчик с участниками дружественных стран.  :Ap: 
Надеюсь завтра не проспят. :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

Да уж...повезло так повезло на жеребьевке. Это 100% на большую удачу!!! пойду Тане смс-ку напишу  :Ag: 
Спасибо за новости! :Ax:  держите нас в курсе пожалуйста  :Aa:

----------


## natafox

Да, уж французы  пунктуальностью не отличаются ... 

Завтра держим кулаки. По-нашему времени в 10.45? 
Удачи, ребяты!!!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

У Игоря и Вимбы первый след 89 баллов !!!!! 
 :0173: 
След на прошлогодний стерне, достаточно сложный.
Замечания были такие: на первой прямой собака недостаточно сконцентрирована, первая вещь - некоректное положение. Вторая прямая была с ветром в морду, там тоже замечание насчет концентрации. Все углы - без замечаний, оставшиеся вещи - без замечаний. Ура!
Очень приятно что судья, Игорь Ленгварский, откоментировал работу для наших по-русски и только потом для остальных зрителей-участников повторил все по-немецки.
Вобщем - МОЛОДЦЫ!

Люба с Лордом свой след не прошли... 
Еще при постановке на след собака была недостаточно сосредоточена, первая прямая - ветер в морду, чуть под углом. Лорд шел чуть в стороне от траектории и прошел первый угол. Оценку почему-то не сказали.

Вобще-то, опять всё запаздывает, график с опозданием, информации - мизер.

Тане очень понравилась работа словацкой спортсменки, которая была в тройке Игоря. Собака получила 98 баллов! Очень приятное состояние собаки, технически работа - просто идеал.
Третьей учавствовала пара из Швеции, собака получила 75 баллов. Было видно, что пес передавлен.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Исправление насчет второго следа у Игоря и Любы: след будет в субботу, где-то после часа дня. Работать будут в той же очередности.

Участников разделили на группы. По следам проложенным группе В проехал трактор... Будут перекладывать. 
Скоро должен пойти Петер Ленгварский. Ждут с нетерпением.

----------


## Алена

Молодцы какие!!!! Удачи Игорю в субботу!!! :Az:

----------


## Vilve

Supertubli sooritus! Eriti arvestades seda, et praktiliselt peale saabumist kohe v&#245;istlema!
Hoian p&#246;ialt laup&#228;evaks!

----------


## aria

Удачи огромной!!! Болеем!!! 
Самых удачных баллов!!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Татьяна передает всем огромную благодарность за теплые слова и участие! Говорит, они теперь ощущают такую ответственность за суботний след, что уже сейчас начали волноваться.  :Ab: 

Петер Ленгварский отработал свой след с результатом 91 балл. По словам Тани, Петеру попалась самая страшная поверхность за сегодняшний день - холмистая стерня, чередующаяся с какой-то известковой насыпью. Она и не представляла что на такой поверхности собака может работать... и что собака у Петера - супер!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Только что Люба с Лордом не прошла второй след.
Результат 8 баллов.
Вчерашний след 5 баллов.
Сегодня Лорд реагировал на посторонние запахи, вроде бы заячьи следы там были, и ушел со следа.

Игорь готовится стартовать.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Вимба запуталась на втором остром углу и след не прошла... 
Им оставались два угла две прямых...
Таня еще точно не знает какие еще были ошибки - этот кусок следа на пашне, за бугром.

----------


## Tatjana K

держим за вас кулаки :0188:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Вобщем, за второй след Игорь и Вимба получили 51 балл.
Поверхность: сухая пашня. Из замечаний: собака не совсем уверенно обозначила первую вещь. Прямые, углы и вещи были очень хорошие, пока не дошли до предпоследнего угла - острого. На нем след уходил в подветренную сторону. Вимба проверила все направления, кроме верного. Игорь сказал, что след на этом участке был видимым. И вот на тебе...

Конечно все сильно расстроены. Татьяна сказала, что на этом чемпионате очень много "сюрпризов" - сильные спортсмены и собаки не показывают обычных своих результатов; разброс по условиям в которых  проложены следы, очень большой. Кому-то достается шелковая травка, кому-то каменистые осыпи. Также меняется и вид почвы. Кому как повезет. Сплошная лотерея.

----------


## aria

> Кому как повезет. Сплошная лотерея.


Ужас... :Ac:  Очень жалко!..
Ну ничего, главное, что наши спортсмены настоящие, поэтому по-настоящему по спортивному нормально и оптимистично переносят некоторые потери! :Ad:  А мы их поддержим!!! :0218:

----------


## Крыска

Таня вернулась.Надеюсь на подробный рассказ. :Aa:

----------


## aria

> Таня вернулась.Надеюсь на подробный рассказ.


Конечно!!! Мы все с нетерпением ждём!!! :Ax:

----------


## Крыска

Возник вопрос.Нужно ли сдавать ИПО для участия в ФХ и на какую степень,если нужно.

----------


## inna

> Возник вопрос.Нужно ли сдавать ИПО для участия в ФХ и на какую степень,если нужно.


Думаю что Ипо не нужно,ФХ это отдельный норматив.

----------


## aria

> Возник вопрос.Нужно ли сдавать ИПО для участия в ФХ и на какую степень,если нужно.


Нужно или BH, или IPO1!  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня вернулась.Надеюсь на подробный рассказ.


Я прошу прощения за задержку. Никак не получается сесть и все подробно описать... :Ah:  
Постараюсь за выходные.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Нужно или BH, или IPO1!


В системе FCI экзамен по ВН вообще не предусмотрен, а в SV ВН нужно сдать до FH или VPG1 (раньше - SchH1). По старым положениям SV (1996 г. и ранее) ВН можно было сдавать уже в 12 месяцев, FH (позже - FH1) - в 16, а SchH1 - только в 18, и были собаки, которые на экзамен SchH1 выходили уже имея FH. Сейчас ВН сдают с 15 месяцев, а VPG1 и FH1 с 18. А IPO3 и IPO-FH в системе FCI сдают с 20 месяцев, как в SV VPG3 и FH2. Об обязательности наличия IPO1 для допуска к сдаче IPO-FH в положении FCI 2003 года ничего не сказано.

----------


## aria

> В системе FCI экзамен по ВН вообще не предусмотрен, а в SV ВН нужно сдать до FH или VPG1 (раньше - SchH1). По старым положениям SV (1996 г. и ранее) ВН можно было сдавать уже в 12 месяцев, FH (позже - FH1) - в 16, а SchH1 - только в 18, и были собаки, которые на экзамен SchH1 выходили уже имея FH. Сейчас ВН сдают с 15 месяцев, а VPG1 и FH1 с 18. А IPO3 и IPO-FH в системе FCI сдают с 20 месяцев, как в SV VPG3 и FH2. Об обязательности наличия IPO1 для допуска к сдаче IPO-FH в положении FCI 2003 года ничего не сказано.


А я всегда знала и была уверена, что для допуска на соревнования по FH необходимо IPO! 

Только вот теперь нигде, действительно, не могу найти, где я это видела!..

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А я всегда знала и была уверена, что для допуска на соревнования по FH необходимо IPO!


А вот финские немчатники IPO вообще не сдают. :Ab:  Они сдают SchH. Правда, старый ли это SchH или новый VPG, нужно спросить у Тани, а то я в финском на уровне "здравствуй", "да", "нет", "хорошо", "до свидания". :Ag: 

Я говорю не о соревнованиях, а об испытаниях. А вообще, положения FCI и SV несколько отличаются друг от друга, да и не только пожения, но и сами следы. Норматив IPO-FH рассчиттан именно на соревнования, а норматив SV-FH - на подготовку собаки от простого к сложному. След FH1, например, отличается от следа VPG1 только бОльшей давностью, бОльшим количеством углов, бОльшей протяженностью и наличием пересечения более раннего постороннего следа, т.е., для нормально работающей след IPO или VPG собаки - это семечки. След же FH2 - такой же по сложности, как и след IPO-FH, но он ОДИН!, а следов IPO-FH на соревнованиях всегда ДВА.

----------


## aria

> Я говорю не о соревнованиях, а об испытаниях. А вообще, положения FCI и SV несколько отличаются друг от друга, да и не только пожения, но и сами следы. Норматив IPO-FH рассчиттан именно на соревнования, а норматив SV-FH - на подготовку собаки от простого к сложному. След FH1, например, отличается от следа VPG1 только бОльшей давностью, бОльшим количеством углов, бОльшей протяженностью и наличием пересечения более раннего постороннего следа, т.е., для нормально работающей след IPO или VPG собаки - это семечки. След же FH2 - такой же по сложности, как и след IPO-FH, но он ОДИН!, а следов IPO-FH на соревнованиях всегда ДВА.


*jarvenmaa*, спасибо за разъяснения! Это понятно..! Я эту разницу всю, правда, только недавно узнала, когда ближе интересоваться начала... А вот, допустим, я хочу свою собачку заявить на сдачу/соревнования по FH, то как я, скажем, могу это сделать? Могу я участвовать в соревнованиях по FH, если у меня ещё сдачи по FH нет?.. А могу ли я сдать FH на сдачах IPO, если судья сертифицирован на приём FH?
А кто-нибудь знает, можно ли сдать/выставить на соревнования по FH собаку на Украине?..
И самый актуальный вопрос: проводятся ли семинары по FH (хорошо бы на Украине..)? Или может, подскажет кто, где и что можно найти приличное (обучающие материалы) по продвинутой следовой работе? :Aa:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Могу я участвовать в соревнованиях по FH, если у меня ещё сдачи по FH нет?..


А почему нет? Именно так сейчас в России и происходит. Первый раз IPO-FH сдают на соревнованиях.



> А могу ли я сдать FH на сдачах IPO, если судья сертифицирован на приём FH?


Конечно, можете, только с условием, что испытания IPO-FH заявлены в рамках данного экзамена IPO (или FH1-2 входят в программу данных испытаний VPG1-3, соответственно).

----------


## jarvenmaa

> проводятся ли семинары по FH (хорошо бы на Украине..)? Или может, подскажет кто, где и что можно найти приличное (обучающие материалы) по продвинутой следовой работе?


Об отдельных семинарах по FH у нас я пока еще не слышал, но думаю, они особо и не нужны. Нужно, для начала, хорошо подготовить собаку к следу уровня IPO3. Если собака нормально справляется с этой задачей, усложнения типа острых углов и дуг не будут представлять для нее больших проблем. И пересечения следа не так страшны, как это может казаться, пока с ними не работаешь. Просто сложности должны нарастать постепенно, дабы собака не теряла мотивации к поиску от неожиданно возникших проблем.

----------


## aria

*jarvenmaa*, спасибо! :Ax: 



> Конечно, можете, только с условием, что испытания IPO-FH заявлены в рамках данного экзамена IPO (или FH1-2 входят в программу данных испытаний VPG1-3, соответственно).


 :Ac:  Вот те раз!.. На Украине, к сожалению, нет ни одного подобного мероприятия!.. Ехать за границу?..

Но это я так, на будущее..

Хотя всё нужно пробовать...

----------


## Tatjana

Исполняю обещенное, итак:
Поездка в плане приключений была умопомрачительной, оставляя подробности лишь отмечу, что Польша - великолепная страна с сердечными, красивыми полицейскими, с открытыми к общению людьми и все понимают по-русски! :Aa:  Один недостаток - практически нет скоростных дорог. 
Германия, точная до мелочей. И туда, и обратно мы проехали ее на одном дыхании. Нам на протяжении всего путешествия способствовала удача и интуиция. Даже во Франции. :Ag:  Которая встретила нас полным беспорядком в отношении информативности. Сьезд с автобана чуть не довел нас до инфаркта. Полное отсутствие английского языка, все только на французском. Там сьезды перекрыты автоматами для уплаты денег, куда чего вставлять и каким образом расплачиваться - эту задачу мы не могли решить за короткое время (а время нас поджимало, т.к. в гостинице сообщили, что ждут нас до 21.00, далее ее закроют). У меня было желание сломать шлагбаум...  :Ag:  Вокруг ни единой души..., кто бы видел со стороны: можно было снимать комедию "русские не сдаются" :0317:  Наконец прорвались в город, а там все улицы с одинаковыми названиями. Ничего не понятно, куча нервов, плутание в 100 квадратных метрах и, наконец, нас нашли наши соотечественники, которые приехали за несколько дней раньше для тренинга.

----------


## Tatjana

Апартаментами нас Франция не удивила. :Ag:  Я спала носом в туалетную дверь, сам номер ничем не отличался от каюты на нашем Таллиннке. Ну, да ладно, человек ко всему привыкает. :Ap: 
В среду с утра мы прибыли на место сбора. Опущу подробности насколько французы не организованны и не пунктуальны, бог с ними. Инфо менялась каждый час. Пусть все эти недочеты останутся на их совести.
Штаб Чемпионата базировался на территории агролицея. И вот что меня поразило: на базе лицея находился огромный питомник малинуа. Семинаристы проходят обязательный предмет по общению с собакой и ее обучению, точно так же, как геометрию или биологию. Это является одним из предметов в сельскохозяйственном учебном заведении. Вот это да!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вот это культура отношения к собакам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Мои близкие друзья подтвердят, что я очень не хотела ехать на этот Чемпионат. Давило полное отсутствие тренинга. В общем-то гнала только мотивация, что собака из моего питомника, проводник мой ученик, (постоянно ищущий свои решения :0317: ) и наставления Петера Ленгварского. (Петер, увидев работу Вимбы на семинаре, подтолкнул нас к мысли о ЧМ).
Зная, что собака технически хорошо обучена и надеясь на свой опыт и знания, решилась на эту авантюру.
Итак, мы прибыли в среду утром в штаб Чемпионата. Инфо менялась каждый час. Наш капитан сообщил, что следы могут быть на капусте, которую собаки не очень-то легко проходят. У нас было несколько часов на проведения тренинга. Тут хочу отметить необозримые просторы французких полей. Вот уж раздолье так раздолье. Конца и края не видать. Можно было бы и сто собак принять.
Мы приняли решение сделать два разминочных следа для Вимбы. Первый короткий на две прямые, 30-ти минутный с острым углом на пашне. И второй 2,5 часа 500 шагов со сменой поверхности на капусту и пересечением чужого следа. При этом на пересечении собаке должно было подтверждаться верное решение. И еще одно уточнение, на этих полях полностью отсутствовал ориентир для проводника. Никаких кустиков или цветочков. Я нашла для Игоря место, где было на что ориентироваться... но... Игорь сделал все не так. Потом долго ругалась и кричала, *но на мне полностью лежит вина, что я не настояла на перекладке следа*. Игорь был уверен в своей собаке.
Первый след был на ура. А вот на втором Вимба в капусте встала. Ох уж эта капуста... (да и не вводят таким образом собаку в сезон, а что было делать?). Вообще на этом тренинге собака остановилась, где было трудно и самостоятельно не продолжила работу, а у проводника не было возможности ни заставить собаку, ни мотивировать. Если честно, то я тоже бы остановилась... :Ag:  Потом совместными усилиями поиска все-таки собаку вернули на след и на вещи я посоветовала закончить это безобразие. :Ac: 
Вернулись на базу, а там нам сообщают, что в капусте следа не будет. Вот такая досада.
 Я посоветовалась с Петером, что можно еще предпринять накануне. Решили сделать вечером 1 часовой след на пашне.

----------


## Tatjana

Вечером мы поехали на пашню. Даже не хочется описывать эту тренировку... бедная Вимба. :Ac:  Наверное Игорь от усердия сделать все, как лучше, сделал так, как никогда. *А я опять не проконтролировала, заболталась, с тренером Игорю явно не повезло*. Ситуация повторилась, Вимбу так запутали в следах... Вообщем все было сделано для того, чтоб сорвать собаку на следе.  :Ac: Полностью растроенные мы вернулись в гостиницу. Завтра с утра старт.
Хочу отметить, что прокладка самих следов на Чемпионате была очень хорошо отработана, прокладчики полностью справились со своей задачей. Лишь одно расстраивало: не равные условия. Иногда совсем нелогично.
Собак разделили на две группы А и В. Первый след оценивал один судья, второй у этой же собаки другой судья. В самой группе собаки тоже делились по три в каждой подгруппе. В подгруппе среди трех кидали жребий, какой след по очередности будет работать собака. 
Вимбе достался след №3.
Первой работала Ева, Чемпионка мира. :Ab:  Все сочлось на отлично. И условия, и время, и погода, и настрой собаки. Ему досталась старая пашня, местами свежепропаханная. От начала и до конца я проследила работу ее собаки, оцененной на 98 баллов. Все хорошо, чуть контроль на прямых, за это и были сняты 2 очка. Достойная работа.
Вимба шла третьей, давность 3.17. Прошлогодняя сухая стерня. В самом начале по мне пробежал холодок. Прокладчиком была допущена ошибка, флажок показывал не верное направление следа и Вимба взяла след в бок, не занюхивая след до флажка!!! Здесь я ставлю большой плюс Игорю, он постоянно ее тренировал к непредсказуемым сложностям и здесь это пригодилось. Не знаю, имела ли влияние такая неуверенная постановка на след на первой прямой... Утверждать не буду. На первых минутах сам проводник не совсем был уверен в верности направления. Вимба  с каждой прямой набирала обороты. Если к первым двум прямым были претензии к концентрации проработки следа, то далее собака собралась и показала отличную работу. Первый предмет обозначен медленно и чуть некорректно. Некоторые предметы были на отлично, некоторые на хорошо. Углы отлично. Вот так прошел первый след соревнований. В итоге Вимба в этот день показала третий результат в группе.
PS. Весь наш тренинг в этом году сводился к решению проблем с предметами. Игорь каждый раз получал от меня задания и потом отчитывался. Он прокладывал короткие прямые на снегу и работал обозначение вещей. Все мои советы оправдали ожидания! Вимба на Чемпионате обозначила все вещи.

----------


## Tatjana

Что еще хочется отметить в отношении следа: очень длинные прямые, в сравнении с нашими эстонскими. Не ошибусь, если скажу что на половину длиннее!
Наш второй участник Любовь Смирнова с ризеншнауцером Лорд готовилась самостоятельно, советовалась со своим тренером. Поэтому я как-то комментировать ее выступление не могу. Собака еще молодая, все у них впереди. Конечно такой серьезный старт был слишком большим испытанием и для хозяйки, и для собаки.Лорд на первом следе сошел не доходя до первого угла, на втором прошел первый угол.
В первый день соревнований стартовал и Петер Ленгварский. Вот по какому закону ему достался такой сложный грунт я не знаю...? :Af:  Места было полно, полей немерено с разными покрытиями, создать более-менее оптимальные условия для всех - не проблема!
Джексон шел по этому покрытию, так было слышно цоконье когтей. Я внимательно наблюдала, как грамотно готовил Петер собаку перед следом, все запомнила до мелочей... На старте и Петер чуть растерялся, было видно его волнение. И у великих есть нервы... 
А вообще со стороны организаторов представление такого поля для работы - полное безобразие. :Aq:  Спортсмен 2-3 года готовит собаку к крупному старту и вдруг сталкивается с нечеловеческим подходом.
Джексон - классная собака, он и ухом не повел на старте. Нос в землю и потопал... Но это еще не все, схему следа расположили таким образом, что все сложности на этом жутком покрытии, потом переход на траву, где остались только прямые углы, опять возврат на эту засохшую глину с песком. Собака была скрыта от обзора, большую часть работала за бугром. В итоге 91 балл.
Следующей собаке весь след достался на хорошей траве и в низинке. 96 баллов. И ей же повезло со вторым следом, который также был проложен в первой части на хорошей траве с переходом на мягкую пашню. Но видимо собака устала к 3-му дню соревнований и наделала ошибок.

*Я сама считаю, что случайных ошибок практически не бывает!*

В пятницу мы сделали полный отдых Вимбе. В субботу у Вимбы след в середине дня. Солнечно, но прохладно, довольно сильный ветер. По жребию вторая. Начало следа на зеленой траве, потом переход на пашню. Начала собранно и убедительно. Скрылась за бугром, практически я ничего не видела. Со слов Игоря все было отлично. Снова показались уже на пашне, острый угол хорошо проработала, но через 15-20 шагов странно крутанулась, потом еще раз через такой же промежуток... я не посмотрела схему, может это было пересечение. Пошла дальше, опять скрылась за бугром. Я стояла и чувствовала, как над моей головой воодружается нимб!  :Ag: Уже стали дурацкие мысли лезть в голову, что и как я буду рассказывать, какую рекламу поставлю на сайт... и в одно мнгновение все рассыпалось. Показалась Вимба рядом с Игорем и судьей.  :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

Осталось отработать второй острый угол, прямую, прямой угол, короткую прямую и все. Второй угол был на бугре, поворот на ветер, Вимба пронюхивала все направления кроме встречного ветра, как назло... След был хорошо виден. И эта ситуация с точностью повторилась, какая была на наших неудачных тренировках в первый день. Может, если бы мы вообще не тренировались, собака на соревнованиях не остановила бы поиск! А так..., дважды ей позволяли накануне. Можно только досадовать на самих себя. Конечно она устала психологически, и ее физо было также далеко от нормы. 
Об физо надо сказать отдельно. Вимба не была в норме. Нужно было бы посадить ее на щадащую диету за 2 месяца до старта и заниматься физической подготовкой. Этого сделано не было. *И в этом тоже мой просчет.*

В итоге скажу, что само качество работы сильных собак приблизительно у всех одинаково. Вимба полностью вписывается в эти характеристики. Подозреваю, что в большей степени результат зависит от умения проводника максимально обеспечить для собаки наилучшее состояние в поиске, учитывая все тяготы жизни в условиях Чемпионата, от грамотно построенных тренировках накануне таких крупных стартов. И немного от общего везения.
У Евы второй след был также нетрудным, но кое-как она справилась со своим волнением. На одной вещи натянула поводок и получила ноль. Это стоило 3-ех баллов. Все-таки соревнования выигрывают проводники, а не собаки. В итоге 93 балла и томительнейшие ожидания до последней секунды соревнований. Немец набрал такую же сумму баллов, но был вторым, потому что по отдельности его лучший след был 97, а у Евы 98.
По этой же схеме распределили и места команд. У немцев лучший след 99, у словаков 98, хотя суммы одинаковые.

Попозже может еще какие мысли придут. Если что, то спрашивайте. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Нужно или BH, или IPO1!


ИПО не нужно, нужно только ВН. :Ab:

----------


## eltat_69

Tatjana ne nado perezivat,perviy blin vsegda komom zato dorozka na mir u nas protoptana!!!mi ispravimsja WIMBA TOZE SERDITSJA

----------


## Алена

> Tatjana ne nado perezivat,perviy blin vsegda komom zato dorozka na mir u nas protoptana!!!mi ispravimsja


Супер фотка!!! :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Хоть бы кто что спросил по Чемпионату..., неужели нет совсем никаких вопросов? :Ai:

----------


## aria

*Tatjana*, расскажите, пожалуйста, как спортсмены на таких мероприятиях узнают о Правилах проведения и оценивания, как им доводят критерии оценивания?..
Вот ведь оценивается-то и работа проводника, да?
Если возникает сложная ситуация, как, например, с Вимбой, то есть ли выбор у проводника: дать собаке самостоятельно решить проблему или подать дополнительную команду или оказать ей помощь, за что и потерять баллы? Тогда проводник должен заранее информирован о Правилах начисления баллов или это всё зависит только от его опыта?

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

Случайно узнал о новом форуме, оказывается пропустил такую интересную поездку. То как выступила Вимба, учитывая что не было предварительного тренинга - это по моему очень хороший результат для первого раза. На ФХ слишком большая нагрузка идет на собаку, тут даже физтренинг до конца не поможет, надо обязательно следовую кондицию набирать... Но я уверен что в любом случае эта поездка не пройдет даром, полученный опыт вам пригодится в следующем году на ЧМ. Я надеюсь поедете с Вимбой, буду болеть за вас. Сам мечтаю зрителем съездить когда-нибудь на ФХ-чемпионат. Не в курсе в какой стране будет следующий? Желаю вам хорошо к нему подготовиться, приезжайте в Россию на ФХ Кинодрома осенью (вроде он должен быть, хотя точно не помню) - мне кажется это будет очень полезно в плане подготовки.

----------


## Tatjana

Сергей, привееееееееееееееет!!! :Ab:  Очень рада твоему приходу на форум! Где же ты пропадал? Я столько тут видео выложила со своей работой, а ты, наверное, не видел. Давай присоединяйся к обсуждениям!
Следующий Чемпионат Мира в Словении. Вообщем ближе. :Ap: 
Спасибо за приглашение на Кинодром, но где взять деньги на поездку? Это проблема номер один. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana*, расскажите, пожалуйста, как спортсмены на таких мероприятиях узнают о Правилах проведения и оценивания, как им доводят критерии оценивания?..
> Вот ведь оценивается-то и работа проводника, да?
> Если возникает сложная ситуация, как, например, с Вимбой, то есть ли выбор у проводника: дать собаке самостоятельно решить проблему или подать дополнительную команду или оказать ей помощь, за что и потерять баллы? Тогда проводник должен заранее информирован о Правилах начисления баллов или это всё зависит только от его опыта?


Перед соревнованиями в первый день собираются капитаны всех команд и там идет обсуждение различных вопросов, в том числе по организации и оцениванию на данный момент. Потом капитаны всю информацию передают проводникам.
Если возникает сложная ситуация, то я бы невзирая на все запреты помогла бы собаке любым способом найти след, а там уже решение за судьей. Игорь знает положение по оцениванию следа, знает, что  за техническую помощь судья скорее всего остановит работу. Вот он и не стал так явно помогать.

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

> Сергей, привееееееееееееееет!!! Очень рада твоему приходу на форум! Где же ты пропадал? Я столько тут видео выложила со своей работой, а ты, наверное, не видел. Давай присоединяйся к обсуждениям!
> Следующий Чемпионат Мира в Словении. Вообщем ближе


Да, всё пропустил, но в ближайшее время думаю это исправим  :Ab:  А вы собираетесь в Словению?




> Спасибо за приглашение на Кинодром, но где взять деньги на поездку? Это проблема номер один.


 :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

Сборная Эстонии на открытии Чемпионата.

----------


## Tatjana

Жеребьевка.

Обсуждение .

----------


## Tatjana

Вимба на первом следе.

----------


## Tatjana

Счастливая Таня после хорошего выступления Вимбы!!! :Aa:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Тань, вопросы появились, не волнуйся:)
1. //Нужно было бы посадить ее на щадящую диету за 2 месяца до старта и заниматься физической подготовкой.//
Вот тут поподробней хотелось бы! А именно:
- Что подразумевается по щадящей диетой?
- что желательно делать в момент подготовки собаки к ФХ в плане физики?
//При этом на пересечении собаке должно было подтверждаться верное решение.// - Что под этим понимается?
//флажок показывал не верное направление следа и Вимба взяла след в бок, не занюхивая след до флажка!!!//
Тань, собака должна ВЗЯТЬ след до флажка? Или просто лучше, что она это сделает? Получается, что проводник не знал откуда подойти к флажку (направление), но ведь судья должен ему показать после доклада? Или уже после начальной точки собака ошиблась а потом исправилась? Поясни пожалуйста!
//очень длинные прямые, в сравнении с нашими эстонскими. Не ошибусь, если скажу что на половину длиннее!//
А какой именно длины они были? Т.е. в рамках общей нормативной длины следа что там было? Какие-то участки длиннее обычных, а какие-то короче?
Ну вот, пока все.
на этот раз:)
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, вопросы появились, не волнуйся:)


Дим, привет! Спаибо за вопросы! :Aa: 
Отвечаю: 



> Вот тут поподробней хотелось бы! А именно:
> - Что подразумевается по щадящей диетой?
> - что желательно делать в момент подготовки собаки к ФХ в плане физики?


Лично я не сторонница таких диет: 5 дней не кормить! Это не совсем полезно для здоровья самой собаки. Просто заранее, при подготовке к сезону предлагаю снижать суточную норму питания в разумных пределах, например 1/3. В течении месяца собака будет в норме и на очень высокой мотивации.
В ФХ, если это ФХ на международном уровне, а не местном деревенском, собака работает в течении 20 мин, голова вниз, да еще с натяжением поводка. Согласись, что для этого нужна общая физическая подготовка, а не просто снять с дивана. 
На Чемпионате я видела и просто толстых собак... Было видно, как тяжело собаки дышали в конце. Почему проводники не берегут своих собак? 
Вообще-то физическое состояние собаки имеет большое значение для получения наивысшего результата.



> При этом на пересечении собаке должно было подтверждаться верное решение.// - Что под этим понимается?


Это просто момент обучения. Все легко и просто. Проводник прокладывает след, и кладет корм на свой след через 1,5 -2 метра после пересечения для подтверждения правильной работы собаки. Чтобы точно знать, что корм лежит в правильном месте, на пересечении для второго прокладчика ставит колышек для того, чтобы пересечение прошло именно в этом месте. Второй прокладчик пересекая след колышек заберет. :Ab: 



> //флажок показывал не верное направление следа и Вимба взяла след в бок, не занюхивая след до флажка!!!//
> Тань, собака должна ВЗЯТЬ след до флажка? Или просто лучше, что она это сделает? Получается, что проводник не знал откуда подойти к флажку (направление), но ведь судья должен ему показать после доклада? Или уже после начальной точки собака ошиблась а потом исправилась? Поясни пожалуйста!


Нет, если проводник не спросил, то судья может не показывать направление. Игорь не думал, что на старте прокладчик допустил ошибку по установке колышка.
Конечно же очень хорошо для самой собаки чуть раньше взять след (до колышка). Но еще более важно, чтобы проводник был уверен в действиях своей собаки. Во время работы у нас поводок всегда натянут, таким образом постоянно сохраняется контроль над собакой. Уже 100 раз проверено, что в таком состоянии собака работает значительно лучше. 90% следовых собак на Чемпионате работают на натянутом поводке.
На старте у Вимбы натяжения поводка не было совсем, т.е. собака чувствовала, что проводник растерялся. Так и было на самом деле.
Вимба ни в чем не ошиблась, она верно взяла след, но хорошо чувствовала сомнение проводника.



> //очень длинные прямые, в сравнении с нашими эстонскими. Не ошибусь, если скажу что на половину длиннее!//
> А какой именно длины они были? Т.е. в рамках общей нормативной длины следа что там было? Какие-то участки длиннее обычных, а какие-то короче?


В рамках норматива было все нормально. Длина шага обычная, человеческая, а у нас топчут... маленькие женщины. :Ag: 
Французские поля по протяженности ни в какое сравнение не входят с нашими, эстонскими.

----------


## Tatjana

А вот это поле было у Ленгварского - самое трудное поле со всего Чемпионата, совершенно твердое.

----------


## Tatjana

А вот тут мы жили  :Ag: .

----------


## aria

*Дмитрий Паук*, спасибо большое за вопросы - как раз то, что и хотелось спросить! Лучше, когда опытные проводники задают вопросы - они их лучше формулируют!
*Tatjana*, спасибо большое за ответы!



> А вот это поле было у Ленгварского - самое трудное поле со всего Чемпионата, совершенно твердое.


Фантастика! И по такому полю собирают такие достойные баллы?!.. :0183:

----------


## Tatjana

А это второе поле у Вимбы. Но завалилась она на пашне, вернее на ветре. :Ac: 

Закрытие Чемпионата.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дим, привет! Спаибо за вопросы!
> Отвечаю: 
> Лично я не сторонница таких диет: 5 дней не кормить! Это не совсем полезно для здоровья самой собаки. Просто заранее, при подготовке к сезону предлагаю снижать суточную норму питания в разумных пределах, например 1/3. В течении месяца собака будет в норме и на очень высокой мотивации.


Понятно! Ну и я так же примерно делаю... Правда не месяц, а недели две-три, но это от собаки может зависить, ИМХО...





> В ФХ собака работает в течении 20 мин, голова вниз, да еще с натяжением поводка. Согласись, что для этого нужна общая физическая подготовка, а не просто снять с дивана.


А-а-а-а... А что, на Фх высокого уровня есть собаки, снятые с дивана? :Ap:  Прикольно!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Вообще-то физическое состояние собаки имеет большое значение для получения наивысшего результата.


Это-то понятно... Тань, а как ты думаешь, можно ли придумать некий комплекс, выполнение которого может вывести собаку к старту на пик ФИЗИЧЕСКОЙ формы? Спрашивая, я конечно, имею ввиду себя любимого :Ag:  И хоть собака у меня на вобщем-то достаточно спортивно сложена, но я думаю, что что-то такое этакое ей предложить нелишне будет... Я, например, когда готовлю собаку с старту, который известен заранее, делаю приблизительно следующее.
1. С марта месяца, пока все тает и заниматься не очень удобно, снижаю все нагрузки. В тоже время увеличиваю норму питания. Собака начинает немного поправляться (набирать вес). 
2. Как только погодные условия начинают позволять активный тренинг, я оставляя на прежнем уровне норму питания, начинаю медленно повышать нагрузки. Как на прогулках, так и в плане количества занятий в неделю. След 3-4 раза в неделю, послушание на площадке 1 раз в неделю, защита 2 раза в неделю. Но это уже "рабочий" режим. Сначала все это немного пореже. Так же на прогуках короткие серии из послушательных элементов.
3. За месяц до старата я на треть (так и есть) снижаю норму питания, у резко увеличиваю физические нагрузки на прогулках. Много плавания, более длительные прогулки по лесу с беготней. Тоже самое касается занятий.
4. За две недели до старта я засовываю собаку в стойло. ВСЕ! На прогулках - до первого дерева: задрали пару раз лапу и- в клетку!
5. За пару дней до выезда - серия активных занятий по всем разделам и - в дорогу.
6. Приезжать стараюсь обычно как минимум за два дня до старта. Сутки собака отдыхает с дороги, на следующий день - короткий несложный след и знакомство со стадионом. Все. До старта собака только выгуливается по-быстрому.
Вот, что скажешь?




> Это просто момент обучения. Все легко и просто. Проводник прокладывает след, и кладет корм на свой след через 1,5 -2 метра после пересечения для подтверждения правильной работы собаки. Чтобы точно знать, что корм лежит в правильном месте, на пересечении для второго прокладчика ставит колышек для того, чтобы пересечение прошло именно в этом месте. Второй прокладчик пересекая след колышек заберет.


Ок. Вчера с Галей Воробъевой ездили на след. Для обеих собак сделали именно так. Правда, я колышков не втыкаю. Я каждфй сантиметр следа помню. Я просто показал ей, где пересечь. Но это нюансы :Ab: 





> Конечно же очень хорошо для самой собаки чуть раньше взять след (до колышка).


Я последние два года именно так строю занятия. Собака ищет начальную точку (или чаще всего квадрат) сама. Вывожу ее под разными углами к линии следа. Сейчас собака уже придумала схему для этого. Сначала она активно и довольно низко "челночит" в приличном темпе. Как только она выходит на линии следа, ведущую к флажку - пара проверок и- вперед на мины! Сама работа по следу уже другая. Ну, там на ютубе я выкладывал...




> Во время работы у нас поводок всегда натянут, таким образом постоянно сохраняется контроль над собакой. Уже 100 раз проверено, что в таком состоянии собака работает значительно лучше. 90% следовых собак на Чемпионате работают на натянутом поводке.


Согласен. Этим можно немного улучшить  общую картину, если ты не 100% уверен в собаке. Момент кстати, интересный и его можно подробнее обсудить, т.к. в работе с поводком на следу есть кучища нюансов. Но Бося у меня идет на провисшем. Так было сделано изначально. Переделывать поздно, да и ненужно...




> В рамках норматива было все нормально. Длина шага обычная, человеческая, а у нас топчут... маленькие женщины.
> Французские поля по протяженности ни в какое сравнение не входят с нашими, эстонскими.


Да, надо учесть.... Мыпока в этом сезоне только три следа отработали. Чуть позже надо будет поглумиться над собакой в плане прокладки с разной шириной шага, интенсивностью протаптывания и т.п.
Тань, спасибо большое за ответы. Жду продолжения темы!

----------


## чернощеков александр

таня, привет!поздравляю с дебютом, а русские- россия- на чемпионате были? на фото  я заметил русский флаг, или я ошибся?

----------


## Tatjana

> таня, привет!поздравляю с дебютом, а русские- россия- на чемпионате были? на фото  я заметил русский флаг, или я ошибся?


Нет, россиян не было.

----------

